
'I write fake news that gets shared on Facebook'beat - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37992793/i-write-fake-news-that-gets-shared-on-facebook
======
lifeisstillgood
tl;dr Facebook seems to want to ban The Onion

I don't get it

